# Randoms..



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Sick of seeing my flock yet? :lol: (well apart from ben & cooks)





































They got into their seed - photo come out crap though and that's the only one I got, as soon as they seen the camera they got out and wouldn't go back in. (theo went to fly that's why she's so blurry grr) and don't worry this is the first they've done this lol, so no one might think that's all the seed they get, that's their seed for a week but there's usually a bit more there


----------



## shy bird (Feb 13, 2009)

no way man you take such great pictures and your tiels are so lovly i always enjoy another look.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Never worry about posting too many pics. No such thing!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Lovely pics  

I love when they jump in the food containers


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

They are all so cute and everyone's right you can never have too many pictures.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Never tired of your flocks or pics. They're all so cute! I love this one:


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I can never get sick of tiel photos  I really like the yawning ones


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Love the pictures! You certainly do know the right spot to rub your birds!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Aly said:


> Never tired of your flocks or pics. They're all so cute! I love this one:


Me too! I have a few more of her getting scritches in black and white.

Thanks everyone, glad no one's sick of seeing them or sick of me overloading photos! LOL


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

overloading??!!... I keep asking myself why so few?... 

the more the merrier.. we all love seeing tons of pics... literally TONS...


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

no such thing as too many pics! lol


----------

